# Point and shoot within 30k



## angie (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a P&S preferably with RAW support. My budget is 30k max with 25k ideal. Any brand goes. 
I think 1080p video recording is pretty standard in any cam these day, so it goes without saying that is must. 60 fps would be better.

I will be using the camera primarily for taking family pictures etc. As per my needs, I figured that going for a low end DSLR (within my budget) doesn't make sense + its very cumbersome to carry it during trips. A few of my friends have Nikon D5100 now replaced by D5200 which costs around 33k with  18-55 mm lens).

Is is advisable to spend 30k on a point and shoot? 
Can a P&S provide similar performance to D5200? 

I read that P&S models get outdated frequently as new models keep getting launched. It won't be a concern for me as I am not looking sell the camera in the future.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2015)

Eyes closed sony rx100 or fuji x20


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Rx100 provides the option for maneuver of the display.


----------



## angie (Jan 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Rx100 provides the option for maneuver of the display.




Care to explain more?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

angie said:


> Care to explain more?



Ever seen Vlogs on youtube. They use the screen to see what they looks like and how is video doing. One word of advice check out mkbhd video review of this camera.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 25, 2015)

How  about Canon 1200d


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2015)

angie said:


> I think 1080p video recording is pretty standard in any cam these day, so it goes without saying that is must. 60 fps would be better.
> 
> I will be using the camera primarily for taking family pictures etc. As per my needs, I figured that going for a low end DSLR (within my budget) doesn't make sense + its very cumbersome to carry it during trips.



this is the reason Canon 1200D is not good for you


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 26, 2015)

Get a Sony NEX3/5 mirror less.  DSLR like quality and excellent video with a option to change lens and now even have 3rd party lens support.


----------



## angie (Jan 27, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a Sony NEX3/5 mirror less.  DSLR like  quality and excellent video with a option to change lens and now even  have 3rd party lens support.


I can go for mirrorless. Its not exactly pocketable but still it can  work for me. The NEX series is scrapped though. Do you know which model  in the alpha series succeeded NEX3/5? I tried looking quite a bit but  was unable to find.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Ever seen Vlogs on youtube. They use the screen to see what they looks like and how is video doing. One word of advice check out mkbhd video review of this camera.


Ever seen vlogs? Who hasn't in this world. Did you take my reply as offensive?

If you meant that the lcd is on a hinge and can be moved in orientation by 'maneuver of display',  that is only in RX100 II which is 10k more expensive and doesn't seem  worth it.

Just checked the mkbhd video review. Does he even know about cameras technically?
I have checked some from 'tested' and other sources and you should too before recommending someone the one from mkbhd.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

angie said:


> I can go for mirrorless. Its not exactly pocketable but still it can  work for me. The NEX series is scrapped though. Do you know which model  in the alpha series succeeded NEX3/5? I tried looking quite a bit but  was unable to find.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The image quality and portability is great when you see it for the price paid. If you are not looking to spend 35k then mirrorless camera would be good. And that ever seen vlog was just a reference statement.


----------



## angie (Jan 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> this is the reason Canon 1200D is not good for you



I wasn't knowing about Mirrorless cameras. After that "discovery", its some mirrorless model vs Sony Rx100 for me at the moment.
Also looked at fuji x20 reviews. Inspite of being mirrorless, it has smaller sensor 2/3 inch vs 1inch of sony rx100 and has much more grain at lower isos. So low light performance will be an issue. I don't like grainy pics personally, the reviewer said its ok to have some grain.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 27, 2015)

[MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION]

Its the A5000/5100 series. Nex 3 still waiting to get a replacement model number.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 28, 2015)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 is a good option

you can see the detailed specs here

*www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/869238-REG/Sony_DSC_RX100_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## angie (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it safe to buy Sony Rx100 from ebay.in? Priced at 25k approx. Listing here.
Should I check anything with seller before buying? I am thinking of going with Rx100.


----------



## nac (Jan 28, 2015)

angie said:


> Is it safe to buy Sony Rx100 from ebay.in? Priced at 25k approx. Listing here.
> Should I check anything with seller before buying? I am thinking of going with Rx100.


A BIG "NO". Better check this seller, his ratings is good.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 28, 2015)

hmm...i'm also thinking of getting into photography but don't want to carry bulky dslr's and lenses all the time. The RX100 M2 looks nice, specially with wifi and nfc.


----------



## angie (Jan 29, 2015)

nac said:


> A BIG "NO". Better check this seller, his ratings is good.



Thanks for taking the time out and posting the link. Cheers man...!

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> hmm...i'm also thinking of getting into photography but don't want to carry bulky dslr's and lenses all the time. The RX100 M2 looks nice, specially with wifi and nfc.



If you want to get into photography, check mirrorless cameras too. they have DSLR like sensors and size is lesser than DSLRs.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2015)

Rx100 can produce nice pics but it have its restrictions..it may take nice portraits and landscapes but not birding or macro or wirelessly flashing etc..

M4/3 have mainly advantage in weight..but its still not as good as dslr in low light..and it dont have soo many lens choices


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Rx100 can produce nice pics but it have its restrictions..it may take nice portraits and landscapes but not birding or macro or wirelessly flashing etc..
> 
> M4/3 have mainly advantage in weight..but its still not as good as dslr in low light..and it dont have soo many lens choices



What's your view on low light photography of RX100


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2015)

RX100 have bulbmode and 30sec exposure ...soo If u put it on tripod and shoot landscape it will work nicely
But if are asking about low light handheld shots then I think you wont be able to go too high ISO and tele end is f4.9 which is too slow...it will be worse then a DSLR+kit lens..but ultimately produce much better result then any P&S ...remember its worlds best P&S only.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What's your view on low light photography of RX100





sujoyp said:


> But if are asking about low light handheld shots then I think you wont be able to go too high ISO and tele end is f4.9 which is too slow...it will be worse then a DSLR+kit lens..but ultimately produce much better result then any P&S ...remember its worlds best P&S only.



I can shoot at ISO 1600 with S110 without having to worry about noise,  RX100 is much better camera.


----------



## angie (Jan 30, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Can you think of any mirrorless camera which beats RX100 in image quality and video options and still cost less than 35k? I was checking A3000 and A3500 but they don't have many good reviews.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2015)

Gen I know I am pixelpeeping but even on my D7000 I can see noise at ISO1600 ... and then RX100 have just 1 inch sensor.  I see only clean 1600 images of full frame DSLRs 
 [MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION] I will check on that


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 30, 2015)

angie said:


> Thanks for taking the time out and posting the link. Cheers man...!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





sujoyp said:


> Rx100 can produce nice pics but it have its restrictions..it may take nice portraits and landscapes but not birding or macro or wirelessly flashing etc..
> 
> M4/3 have mainly advantage in weight..but its still not as good as dslr in low light..and it dont have soo many lens choices





angie said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Can you think of any mirrorless camera which beats RX100 in image quality and video options and still cost less than 35k? I was checking A3000 and A3500 but they don't have many good reviews.



A5000 seems to be pretty good (33k in Flipkart). Anyone here used it?
Sony ILCE-5000L with SELP1650 Lens Mirrorless Camera Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy Sony ILCE-5000L with SELP1650 Lens Mirrorless Camera Black Online - Sony : Flipkart.com


----------



## angie (Jan 30, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> A5000 seems to be pretty good (33k in Flipkart). Anyone here used it?
> Sony ILCE-5000L with SELP1650 Lens Mirrorless Camera Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy Sony ILCE-5000L with SELP1650 Lens Mirrorless Camera Black Online - Sony : Flipkart.com



Interesting. Can't comment about photo quality but it has APSC sensor (23.5 x 15.4 mm) vs RX100's 1 inch (13.2 x 8.8 mm) sensor, can't say how it will perform against RX100.
Video recording is 24fps only though which leads to choppiness. Limited reviews on youtube. Will check more.

Rx100 has a better resolution LCD 1,228,800 dots than a5000 (460,800 dots)
A5000 is quite comparable to Rx100 in terms of size and weight.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Gen I know I am pixelpeeping but even on my D7000 I can see noise at ISO1600 ... and then RX100 have just 1 inch sensor.  I see only clean 1600 images of full frame DSLRs
> [MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION] I will check on that



Well, DSLR & mirrorless no doubt be better,   but I meant ISO 1600 with RX100 will surely give usable pictures & for the size of that cam its worth it, you can fit it in the jeans pocket.

Here's one at ISO1600 on my cam. 
*flic.kr/p/qGQRK5


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2015)

[MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION] you can not actually compare a ILC or interchangable lens camera with a RX100 ...as I said RX100 is the best P&S and it have restrictions...you can add a big zoom on a5000 and shoot birds or attach a wide angle lens and shoot landscapes...RX100 have limitations on everything

@gen I am myself looking to buy a used RX100  even I am under negotiation with one guy for 16k  I really like RX100 for its quality of pics, built and compactness


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION] you can not actually compare a ILC or interchangable lens camera with a RX100 ...as I said RX100 is the best P&S and it have restrictions...you can add a big zoom on a5000 and shoot birds or attach a wide angle lens and shoot landscapes...RX100 have limitations on everything
> 
> @gen I am myself looking to buy a used RX100  even I am under negotiation with one guy for 16k  I really like RX100 for its quality of pics, built and compactness



1st gen right? Coz I am getting one for 17k


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2015)

yes shadow ..1st gen..are you also getting from jjmehta forum


----------



## angie (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's a thread saying you need expensive mirrorless to beat Rx100
Re: Mirrorless Camera vs Sony Cybershot DSC-RX100?: Open Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> @angie  you can not actually compare a ILC or interchangable lens camera with a RX100 ...as I said RX100 is the best P&S and it have restrictions...you can add a big zoom on a5000 and shoot birds or attach a wide angle lens and shoot landscapes...RX100 have limitations on everything
> 
> @gen I am myself looking to buy a used RX100  even I am under negotiation with one guy for 16k  I really like RX100 for its quality of pics, built and compactness


How would you compare Rx100 against A5000 with its default 18-50 mm lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2015)

[MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION] I saw the comparisions and that thread...but its just purely illogical to say that you need costly mirrorless against RX100 ....tell me a simple thing ..RX100 have just 28-115mm range , if you need to do birding what will you do ...RX100 will simply become useless . even a cheap EPL3 can take zooms made for mirrorless cams and do birding. RX100 can definitely do maco but its not pro macro but just a P&S level macro. A simple sony Nex3 can take macro lens and produce much sharper image.

I dont think its fair to compare both.  RX100 is just best P&S , thats all.

- - - Updated - - -

Again A5000+kit ....if you are ok with investing in photography for macro, zoom lens then that combo is better. but with default kit you will be able to do just family shots..and landscapes...it wont produce much blurring nor macro magnification nor birding


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2015)

angie said:


> Rx100 has a better resolution LCD 1,228,800 dots than a5000 (460,800 dots)


Really??? Is this the priority to pick between the two? 



angie said:


> How would you compare Rx100 against A5000 with its default 18-50 mm lens?


It's all a trade. We can't get Enfield's performance from Splendor+ @ XL super price.  Get your priorities straight, you will know which one suits you best.


----------



## angie (Feb 1, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @angie  I saw the comparisions and that thread...but its just purely illogical to say that you need costly mirrorless against RX100 ....tell me a simple thing ..RX100 have just 28-115mm range , if you need to do birding what will you do ...RX100 will simply become useless . even a cheap EPL3 can take zooms made for mirrorless cams and do birding. RX100 can definitely do maco but its not pro macro but just a P&S level macro. A simple sony Nex3 can take macro lens and produce much sharper image.
> 
> I dont think its fair to compare both.  RX100 is just best P&S , thats all.
> 
> ...



I understand all your points. my question was suppose we are taking a picture at 50 mm range for both cams, whose picture will come better? Going by the sensor size I would suppose that mirrorless should be better, but the thread I posted before confused me. So my logic is for 18-55 mm default lense, the mirrorless should beat Rx100 for THAT range, am I correct?

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Really??? Is this the priority to pick between the two?


By no means, I was just listing the differences for my reference.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2015)

[MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION].   yes if you shoot at 50mm on a RX100 and a mirrorless like EPL5 at same time , EPL5 will produce better pic.


----------



## angie (Feb 3, 2015)

ordered the Rx100 from ebay at 25k. No coupon code applied on the listing.

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats... Click some photographs with it and share here in photography thread.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2015)

wow thats great  we are waiting


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

angie said:


> ordered the Rx100 from ebay at 25k. No coupon code applied on the listing.
> 
> Thank you all for the replies.



congo man


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 4, 2015)

angie said:


> ordered the Rx100 from ebay at 25k. No coupon code applied on the listing.
> 
> Thank you all for the replies.



Congrats! I was thinking of going for that or the a5000, but then I started watching youtube tutorials on photography and experimenting with manual mode on my old Canon SX10IS, and will now go for a DSLR only. Will probably get a D7000 from US (500$ on Amazon) and some nice lenses.


----------



## angie (Feb 5, 2015)

Ordered on 3rd , still no info on shipping. contacted seller and he  gave a bluedart waybill which shows shipping date as 5th and From Mumbai  to Mumbai (suffice to say I am not located in mumbai). Mailed him again.

I hope I don't regret buying from ebay.

Edit: Ebay certainly need to revamp their website. The shipping date in 'my purchase' is obviously incorrect. Clicking on paisapay Id shows that product is yet to be shipped. 
- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> Congrats! I was thinking of going for that or the a5000, but then I started watching youtube tutorials on photography and experimenting with manual mode on my old Canon SX10IS, and will now go for a DSLR only. Will probably get a D7000 from US (500$ on Amazon) and some nice lenses.



Great. 
DSLR just doesn't float my boat , otherwise I would have gone for Nikon D5200.


----------



## nac (Feb 6, 2015)

^ 
I hope you ordered from a good rated seller.
Usually, it takes upto 24hrs to get courier info on tracking website. Give it time.
If things still looks not good, call ebay customer care and seller and tell them that the things are contradicting and info are wrong. And ask them to cancel the order and reverse the amount.

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> Will probably get a D7000 from US (500$ on Amazon) and some nice lenses.


Very good deal... Seems like a better to have new one with no local warranty than old used one for higher price with expired local warranty...


----------



## angie (Feb 10, 2015)

nac said:


> ^
> I hope you ordered from a good rated seller.
> Usually, it takes upto 24hrs to get courier info on tracking website. Give it time.
> If things still looks not good, call ebay customer care and seller and tell them that the things are contradicting and info are wrong. And ask them to cancel the order and reverse the amount.
> ...



Got it on saturday. Yeah, the seller was 99% rated suggested here by Digit members only.

Will need some time to learn how to use it properly. There are a LOT of settings.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2015)

Soo where are the pics...show us howz the cam...I know it have superb looks


----------



## nac (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, show us some pictures of the camera and pictures taken using the camera.
BTW, it's been nearing 3 years since it's launch and you're the first one buying it in this forum. And we're curious to know your first impression of this camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2015)

I wanted to buy one...but still this time too I skipped it and bought used canon S90 as pocketable cam


----------



## angie (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry, was a little busy. 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 
Here are some pics I took from Lava Iris Pro 30. As for looks, its a pure black look, I like it. Its a safe choice I would say by Sony, evergreen.






P.S. Need to go out and take some pics with the camera. So far I don't have any to show. Not getting time.

Not sure why pics are not coming as previews in the post.


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2015)

^ Can't see them..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

Pics are blurry.


----------



## angie (Feb 23, 2015)

Will upload on flickr in the evening.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

I can see them...it looks soo drooling...awesome


----------



## angie (Feb 23, 2015)

*www.flickr.com/photos/67703200@N07/

Here you go, should have done this in the first place. Will try to take some worthy pics from the rx100 asap and post here.


----------



## nishkotra (Feb 24, 2015)

With this budget you can consider *Canon EOS 1100D*. I went around surfing on net finding best cameras at the range you specified and came across some of them. Canon EOS 1100D is one of them.

This DSLR comes with a 12.2 MP sensor, EF lens type that supports live and quick modes.

Focal length of this lens is around 18 to 55 millimeters. This camera comes with a Lithium battery, SD card slots. Canon EOS 110D supports 4272 x 2848 pixel image sizing, linear PCM audio formats, MPEG 4 compression and multiple modes of shooting. This device supports external flash, ISO rating, dust reduction, Evaluative, CWA, Partial and 63 zone color metering.

It comes with HDMI ports. This camera supports red eye reduction, face detection, white balancing and continuous shots.


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

angie said:


> *www.flickr.com/photos/67703200@N07/
> Here you go, should have done this in the first place. Will try to take some worthy pics from the rx100 asap and post here.


Photographs of the mobile phone are good and much better than the photographs taken with a mobile camera


----------



## angie (Feb 25, 2015)

nac said:


> Photographs of the mobile phone are good and much better than the photographs taken with a mobile camera



those pics are some old pics of samsung galaxy ace taken from the internet. Not clicked.


----------



## nishkotra (Mar 18, 2015)

One can opt for Panasonic Lumix Series With the features it provides and that too at an affordable price rate, this hs to be on the checklist.

The 12.1 megapixels along with the 25-600 lens equipped with auto focus makes it a camera fit for superior photography. 
Additional features include 3 inch LCD screen and HDMI and USB slots along with the 3.5mm jack for speakers.


----------

